# Counter-Strike: Global Offensive announced



## TickTock (Aug 12, 2011)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive​*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/1800/ss_6fb588280dfcfad6c98bf5d6d0fadd691b18e003.600x338.jpg?t=1313169255​



> Valve has announced a new game in the Counter-Strike series, called Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
> 
> Set for release early 2012, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is being developed for PC, Mac, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360s and will apparently see digital-only distribution on all those platforms according to the press release.
> 
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive will feature new maps, characters and weapons, according to the press release. It will deliver updated versions of classic Counter-Strike content too, such as de_dust, as well as new features such as leaderboards and matchmaking.



*Steam page:* Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam

*Source: *Valve announces Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

M Speechless


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2011)

means HL2 EP3 is delayed till 2013 (or late 2012)  nice


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

Will it get a brand new engine?


----------



## sygeek (Aug 13, 2011)

You sir, just made my day!


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

great news - after playing CS source a lot I think it's time for an update and they are releasing it in right time anyway


----------



## sygeek (Aug 13, 2011)

Hands on With Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Will it get a brand new engine?


Nope it won't. Valve is more about content quality than graphics.

If it had a brand new engine, Valve's expected release date would have been 2015 or may be 2016. And that's without taking valve time into account.

Still Valve is many classes above any developer out there. They haven't made a single 'good' game yet.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Nope it won't. Valve is more about content quality than graphics.
> 
> If it had a brand new engine, Valve's expected release date would have been 2015 or may be 2016. And that's without taking valve time into account.
> 
> Still Valve is many classes above any developer out there. They haven't made a single 'good' game yet.


True all there games are damn good. 

Nice news anyways although I am not much interested but my CS friends would be happy about it.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Nope it won't. Valve is more about content quality than graphics.
> 
> If it had a brand new engine, Valve's expected release date would have been 2015 or may be 2016. And that's without taking valve time into account.
> 
> Still Valve is many classes above any developer out there. *They haven't made a single 'good' game yet. *



Didn't get the bold part mate. I think the truth is in contradiction to your line. Afaik all of their games gained critical commercial success.

Yeah its gonna use the same source engine. I think valve will greatly update the graphics and physics as its also making way to consoles. Portal 2 had updated source engine and used a new version. 

I am sure valve will play the same cards with this new counter strike. I've always liked the gun sounds in counterstrike including recoil physics. They're very well done and expecting the same in this one.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2011)

gameranand understood it.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Didn't get the bold part mate. I think the truth is in contradiction to your line. Afaik all of their games gained critical commercial success.
> 
> Yeah its gonna use the same source engine. I think valve will greatly update the graphics and physics as its also making way to consoles. Portal 2 had updated source engine and used a new version.
> 
> I am sure valve will play the same cards with this new counter strike. I've always liked the gun sounds in counterstrike including recoil physics. They're very well done and expecting the same in this one.



i think he meant that all their games were awesome, and not just 'good'.

counterstrike on a console? no way.

what recoil physics?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> means HL2 EP3 is delayed till 2013 (or late 2012)  nice



True


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Waiting for It !


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

ico said:


> gameranand understood it.



Haha , got you now. I took it a bit too seriously. 

*@ doomgiver*

Yup, its coming to ps3 and xbox 360 as well. Check *here*.

Recoil physics is a code applied to game physics engine that takes care of gun recoils like in real world and ricocheting of bullets from walls.
I liked the implementation in counterstrike games and i hope they take it to the next level here.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 14, 2011)

i hated the ak 47 spray pattern. used to make a '7' shape in cs 1.6


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to bring up controversial topics but i couldn't help myself on this one.

*CS:GO is Doomed to Fail on the Xbox 360, but Not the PS3*


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as it works perfectly on pc it's good enough for me


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Sorry to bring up controversial topics but i couldn't help myself on this one.
> 
> *CS:GO is Doomed to Fail on the Xbox 360, but Not the PS3*


That article is factually incorrect. We Steam users know Valve has a habit of publishing "unnecessary" small updates for their games everyday. That's the reason why it won't suit Xbox 360. One thing that article is doesn't mention about, CoD online games are fail on PS3 whereas not on Xbox 360. CoD Xbox 360 online community is much more competitive whereas the PS3 community is full of noobs online. That's a big fact. I can rather see CS:GO being a success on Xbox 360 because of lack of freebie noobs online. PS3 is a console for home theatre and off-line play whereas Xbox 360 is for online play.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

Valve better make this F2P. If TF2 (which I paid for) was made F2P, then so should be this.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Valve better make this F2P. If TF2 (which I paid for) was made F2P, then so should be this.


well, I hate freebie players online. Most of them are noobs and spoil the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I hate freebie players online. Most of them are noobs and spoil the game.


True, but I'll be angry if they don't F2P CS:GO when they made TF2 F2P. That would mean they took TF2 customers for granted. :/


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

They'll be running with the flag and will not cap it...they'll have the Ubercharge ready but will not deploy it.

But I think it is going to cost for consoles. Even if CS:GO turns out to be F2P, it isn't going to be F2P for them, pretty sure about this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

I mean only for Steam users obviously.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

ico said:


> That article is factually incorrect. We Steam users know Valve has a habit of publishing "unnecessary" small updates for their games everyday. That's the reason why it won't suit Xbox 360. One thing that article is doesn't mention about, CoD online games are fail on PS3 whereas not on Xbox 360. CoD Xbox 360 online community is much more competitive whereas the PS3 community is full of noobs online. That's a big fact. I can rather see CS:GO being a success on Xbox 360 because of lack of freebie noobs online. PS3 is a console for home theatre and off-line play whereas Xbox 360 is for online play.



Only time will tell.

Xbox 360 community also has noobs and i would call them "premium noobs".
Valve games are going to shine better on ps3 from now on imo. A total contradiction from what happened in the start of this generation.

We've seen that with portal 2 which supported cross-chat features between the ps3 and pc version.


----------



## tejaslok (Aug 15, 2011)

saw it in steam news too xD 

will be the my next fav game after bf3 !


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> A total contradiction from what happened in the start of this generation.
> 
> We've seen that with portal 2 which supported cross-chat features between the ps3 and pc version.


Useful yes - you can catch up with your Steam mates, but certainly not a deal breaker. Microsoft doesn't allow such things on their console. Their own online chatting/social features in XBL are much better than the ones on PS3.

Note: You might have seen that Portal 2 supports cross-chat features between the PS3 and PC version but I don't know whether you have seen that PS3 still doesn't have cross-game chat whereas XBL does.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

ico said:


> That article is factually incorrect. We Steam users know Valve has a habit of publishing "unnecessary" small updates for their games everyday. That's the reason why it won't suit Xbox 360. One thing that article is doesn't mention about, CoD online games are fail on PS3 whereas not on Xbox 360. CoD Xbox 360 online community is much more competitive whereas _*the PS3 community is full of noobs online*_. That's a big fact. I can rather see CS:GO being a success on Xbox 360 because of lack of freebie noobs online. PS3 is a console for home theatre and off-line play whereas Xbox 360 is for online play.


You a PS3 gamer ?


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> You a PS3 gamer ?


Online PC gamer through and through.  I don't even bother with single player titles.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Online PC gamer through and through.  I don't even bother with single player titles.



Ok, then its obvious that you'll flame, hate, etc, etc, about whatever is say about PS3. Enjoy.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Note: You might have seen that Portal 2 supports cross-chat features between the PS3 and PC version but I don't know whether you have seen that PS3 still doesn't have cross-game chat whereas XBL does.



Yes it doesn't have it yet thanks to several copyrights imposed by m!crosoft.
But with the advent of steam on the ps3 , it highly possible in the very near future.

But i found *this* and *this*.



> _I must say that, personally, Cross Game Chat is not a feature that interests me. If I’m playing a single player game like Uncharted, frankly, I don’t care to talk to anybody else, seeing how I will be focused on that game with its rich plot and dialogue. And if I’m playing Killzone 3 or SOCOM 4, for instance, you can bet that I definitely don’t care what my friend has to say when he is playing Gran Turismo 5, seeing how I’ll be focused on talking with my teammates. How about you? Is Cross Game Chat really that important of a feature for you or is it something that’s been hyped up too much?_


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Ok, then its obvious that you'll flame, hate, etc, etc, about whatever is say about PS3. Enjoy.


I only put things into perspective.



vickybat said:


> > _I must say that, personally, Cross Game Chat is not a feature that interests me. If I’m playing a single player game like Uncharted, frankly, I don’t care to talk to anybody else, seeing how I will be focused on that game with its rich plot and dialogue. And if I’m playing Killzone 3 or SOCOM 4, for instance, you can bet that I definitely don’t care what my friend has to say when he is playing Gran Turismo 5, seeing how I’ll be focused on talking with my teammates. How about you? Is Cross Game Chat really that important of a feature for you or is it something that’s been hyped up too much?_


Now read your post of Portal 2 cross chat between PS3 and PC.

Don't troll mate. Moderators don't like it.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ No mate don't get me wrong. I put of cross-chat in my previous post to show how valve is supporting the ps3 now which they ignored in the past. 

When you put up cross game chat, i just searched and found two articles based on that.
The quoted paragraph isn't my opinion but the guy who wrote the 2nd article.

Not trolling mate.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 15, 2011)

This seems a little off to me. Why put an opinion about something you haven't even given a fair usage yet. Unless this is the case with either of you, please don't just share such opinions (unless you've a definite point to base this opinion on), other users are bound to get deviated. 

I'm not saying if it's necessarily wrong/right or if I agree with it or not, but it just isn't fair.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

I am one of those waiting for this game's beta.

off topic:ico no more admin?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

Some more info on CS-GO.
*
Source*


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2011)

nothing beats W S A D + Mouse = Total comfort.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah, i never really figured out how to play fps with a controller, so im still surprised to learn that someone got a 15 kill-streak (maybe the opponents were handicapped like me  )


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry to Bump Such an old dead thread.
But any idea where i can get a Beta Of this game?

When is this going to release this is one game i might get this year(Or maybe gta 4 is the one  ) only if it costs under 600 or steam sales


----------



## sygeek (Apr 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Sorry to Bump Such an old dead thread.
> But any idea where i can get a Beta Of this game?
> 
> When is this going to release this is one game i might get this year(Or maybe gta 4 is the one  ) only if it costs under 600 or steam sales


Well, you need a key. I barely manage to get one for myself back when it started. You need to wait until it goes open beta now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2012)

You were supposed to fill a survey kind of thing or ask a friend for the key.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ Do you have the survey thingy!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2012)

nopes.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Do you have the survey thingy!



here you go 

CS:GO Beta Key Signup Survey Live! | CounterStrikeGO.com


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

is this site trustable to sign in?
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2012)

Valve has announced that Counter-Strike: Global Offensive will be launching on August 21st at approximately $15 on all platforms, this includes PS3, Xbox and PC. With more information is coming now.
source: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive release date and price announced | Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Community


----------



## noob (Jun 17, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i hated the ak 47 spray pattern. used to make a '7' shape in cs 1.6



ROFL : this is why n00bs loved CS:S  And if this game does not have exact same recoil as original CS 1.6 then its gonna fail. 

I want to upgrade CS 1.6 players to this new CS..i just hope valve has taken in to consideration why people are still sticking to CS 1.6 ..Its because of game play , the recoil in guns and maps. i want all 3 factors as it is in new CS. Will be buying it anyways on day one.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2012)

I already have CS:GO.
but can't run decently in my HD3200 @ 1366x768.
had to play @ 800x600 in low settings. need a good new gen gpu to run.
It is not old PC friendly 

it's not good as CS 1.6, it just have better graphics that's it.

sad ppl removed silencer for M4


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

I have the beta of cs go in steam and its quite like CS Source but very little like CS 1.6


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Lets see if this one will be better than cs 1.6.(Gameplay not graphics).
Cs 1.6 is total fun even although its graphics are not so good.


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

kisame said:


> Lets see if this one will be better than cs 1.6.(Gameplay not graphics).
> Cs 1.6 is total fun even although its graphics are not so good.



Agree 100% with you.....playing 1.6 for near 4years and still playing some gathers with friend never gets old


----------

